

Bypass not offering open API - rosaldo

Is it possible somehow to post essays via third party service to Medium, Quora and&#x2F;or Linkedin when they don&#x27;t offer open API ?<p>I wanted to build a client to post to these platforms with one click and not have to copy + paste from one to another. Any thoughts ?
======
anonfunction
Well you can automate just about anything these days using tools like
phantomjs or the higher level wrapper nightmarejs.

